# Bacon and beer



## S-met (Jul 6, 2019)

Don't judge me.
Prepping for lunch, some quick grilled furgers. No misprint, furgers. Morningstar vegan burgers or whatever. Honestly, they are not bad, but they are not burgers either. I ruined myself and wife for burgers by hand chopping or grinding my own. Please don't confuse these with quality burgers, but as a quick pseudo-healthy snack sandwich, they aren't bad.

Add some ho-made thick cut bacon, ho-made kraut and a lil homebrew belgian  and this suddenly becomes a tasty snack before dinner.

No burger pic though, just can't do it. Bacon and beer, yes. Vagi-burger, nupe!
Eating healthy-ish for healthy reasons, I give myself a pass.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh... My... Gosh...  
The audacity to mention anything about a vegan meat substitute.
You shall be judged by your peers, but perhaps, just maybe your bacon and beer can save you.


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 6, 2019)

I'll go ahead and say it. I eat and like those morning star patties. I'll actually choose those over a normal burger. Just that brand though.


----------

